# Wanna game on Linux?



## vamsi360 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,

Gamers....take a look at *spins.fedoraproject.org/games/

It's Fedora distro with 6 superb games. There are other spins available too...

Visit....*spins.fedoraproject.org/games/


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great. Got to try it out after the exams.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow......!! I'll surely try it out aftr sem's get over.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks. Nice find.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2009)

thers no urban terror []


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing info..


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2009)

Urban Terror ftw!  They should add it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> thers no urban terror []





ico said:


> Urban Terror ftw!  They should add it.



*Urban Terror on Linux*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice to hear that


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

On an impulse I downloaded and installed all major games on Ubuntu Jaunty but alas none of them work


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> On an impulse I downloaded and installed all major games on Ubuntu Jaunty but alas none of them work



Installed via WINE?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 5, 2010)

what is your favorite linux game?

Name me a strategy and racing game in linux.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2010)

vamsi360 said:


> Name me a racing game in linux.


*www.linoob.com/2009/11/torcs-linux-racing-simulator/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^the graphics on torcs is lame... isnt there something with better graphics


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 5, 2010)

Supertuxkart is having better graphics


----------



## hullap (Jan 17, 2010)

one more link: *www.linux-gamers.net/


----------

